# How much notice does a person have to give to Employer.



## PDCAT (4 Jan 2004)

Hi Guys

My Girlfriend is about to hand in her notice to her Employer as she's starting her own Business.
She has worked for her Current Employer for 6 years and is paid Weekly.
How many weeks notice would this entitle her to give to her Employer.

Thnks

PDCAT.


----------



## rainyday (4 Jan 2004)

What is in her contract of employment?


----------



## sueellen (4 Jan 2004)

Besides taking her contract of employment into ac. by mutual agreement is something that can also come into the equation.  As she has worked there for 6 years it would appear that it can't have been too bad.  IMHO it is best not 'to burn too many bridges' behind one as you never know when you might need assistance/help/possibly return there in the future.

Have seen many people return to their old jobs - some even years later or she might possibly do business with them in the future - best to keep as many options open especially when she is starting  up her own business.


----------



## sluice44 (5 Jan 2004)

I believe the legal minimum is 1 week but I'm open to correction.

Traditionally, if you were paid weekly, it was one weeks notice and if you were paid monthly, it was a months notice.

I'd echo the previous sentiment about not burning bridges.  When reps leave our company, provided they're liked, they're told to go straight away (company secrets) with pay but they can keep their car for the month.

Sluice


----------



## Marion (5 Jan 2004)

The act states the The employer is entitled to at least one week's notice. - but this is minimum notice. 

Marion :hat


----------



## PDCAT (5 Jan 2004)

Thks for the replies.

Rainyday - She doesn't have a contract of Employment.
She's worked in the same Beauty Salon for past 6 years but is setting up on her own. As i said, she gets paid weekly. She was under the impression that she had to give a week's notice because she got paid weekly.
(Not sure about this myself), was just checking out.

Rgds


----------



## Ham Slicer (5 Jan 2004)

In the absence of a contract of employment, notice of 1 week is all that is required.


----------



## PDCAT (6 Jan 2004)

*How much notice does a person have to give to Employer*

Thks Ham Slicer


----------

